# Win7 Crashes with 0x03b system_service_exception



## nuke235

Hello People,

I seem to have a little issue here that I've been trying to solve for awhile so I have come here to enlist some help.. Basically upon exiting a game (this has happen so far to Crysis and Bad Company 2) I am greeted with a lovely bluescreen titled SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION with the bugcheck code 0x0000003b.

I have looked at the minidump files a little but have never been able to pinpoint a legitimate cause. These BSODs only have happened upon EXITING a game and not during. Same goes for other resources heavy programs like Handbrake (h264 encoder) or Stress tests, speaking of which I will list all the tests I have run to check for hardware faults:

OCCT (cpu, cpu linpack, gpu, and power supply)
Prime95
Memtest86+
Heaven benchmark
3dMark 11, vantage and 06
MSI kombustor

I have run all of these benchmarks/test for hours without fault. Every time I try and stress my system to failure it does not fail. I keep my computer in an air conditioned room so overheating is unlikely. I have also run a System File Check which came back OK, so now I am stuck and confused.

*Here are my system specs:*
OS: Windows 7 Pro x64 SP1
Mobo: ASUS M4A89GTD Pro
CPU: AMD Ph II x6 1055t
Ram: 2x2GB Patriot Viper II and 2x4GB Gskill RipjawsX
GPU: XFX Radeon HD 6870
PSU: Corsair TX750


Any help would be appreciated, if I need to supply more info just le me know and I'll be happy to post it.

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2

The bugcheck for system service exception = *0x3b*

The 1st parm (1st # inside parenthesis) can be helpful. My guess - it is *0xc0000005* = memory access violation

If so, a rougue driver may be the cause. Please follow these instructions - 

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

*EDIT:* Apologies... just noticed you posted the fact the bugcheck was *0x3b*!!

Check the 1st parm.


----------



## nuke235

Here is the Speccy link
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/gElWcf7DztEesbmZjW8TdoB


The BSOD info and PERFMON report should be attached.. and I will run driver verifier and inform you of the results when it is done.


----------



## nuke235

Oh and just 2 questions...
1. How do I stop driver verifier once started (saying 24 or more hours pass and no BSOD occurs)
2. And how can I tell that it is in fact running. 

I followed the instructions in the article to start Verifier and restarted my computer like it said but once my computer booted back up I got no confirmation that it was running.


I did happen to take a look at the Minidump files using BlueScreenView a program that gives basic info from the minidumps. It mentioned NTFS.SYS several times as the driver/function that caused the BSOD. (if this is of any help)

*EDIT:* I also just realized that I might have posted my BSOD and PERFMON info prematurely (as I posted it before running Driver Verifier but if its any help..)


----------



## jcgriff2

To turn off Driver Verifier, bring up an admin cmd prompt & type *verifier /reset* - then reboot.

Let it go longer than 24 hours -- & use the system while D/V is running in background, but save any work continuously & be prepared for BSOD at any time.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## nuke235

I ran Verifier for about 30 hours (according to the system the uptime was 1:04:51:35) During such time *NO* BSODs occurred. I forgot to turn off the sleep function of windows so about 10 hours into running Driver Verifier my computer went to sleep but I woke it up promptly and continued the test.

During the course of the Verifier test I ran these programs to stress my computer:
MSI Kombustor (DX11, OpenGL 4)
Tropics Demo (DX10)
The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (DX9)
Dirt 2 (DX11)
And watched some HD video


If there's any other info I could add to later posts just let me know.

Thanks for the help


----------



## nuke235

Here's all the info I got out of the last BSOD minidump, including the 1st Parameter. Sorry it took so long for me to post it... I forgot every time :sigh:



Code:


==================================================
Dump File         : 092911-49873-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/29/2011 12:39:30 AM
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff800`032d5cd9
Parameter 3       : fffff880`09b54170
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+b9b74
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\092911-49873-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 6
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 276,120
==================================================


----------



## VirGnarus

Driver Verifier only changed the Windows environment to be more cautious checking drivers to see that they're functioning properly. It'll continue to stay active even through crashes and restarts until you manually turn it off. It's recommended to keep it on during this investigation while you're using your computer normally or stress testing it to see if it may crash your PC (which is good).

Though I doubt it's a driver problem here. Looking into the crashdumps, I noticed bit flips in the CPU registers that's corrupting addresses. This _always_ means a hardware issue, which could be the PSU, motherboard, CPU, or RAM. Obviously we'll want to narrow down potential suspects from this list.

You've already did a bunch of hardware tests, but you never did mention your voltages nor temps. Having a low ambient temperature will help keep PC hardware relatively cool, but the CPU and RAM still have the potential to overheat if there is no proper airflow (since heat has a tendency to stick to surfaces). You'll want to ensure that these are good by using something like HWInfo. Note that BIOS readouts for voltages are more reliable than software. Log the readings for HWInfo if you can (both idle and during high load) so you can send us the results and we can take a look at em.


----------



## nuke235

Here are the temps and volts from the BIOS.
I used AMD OD to get the temps (with the exception of the ones with BIOS in front of them) Sorry I couldn't get the RAM temps Ill try and see if that info is available but until then

My CPU is Cooled with a Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme Cooler with Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste. 
My case is the Cooler Master HAF932 Full tower so I think airflow is covered.


Tempatures measured with AMD OverDrive

*Temps At idle:*
CPU: 32c
. BIOS-CPU Temp: 35c
. BIOS-MB Temp: 27c
GPU:48c

*Temps under 100% load:*
CPU:42c - OCCT CPU
CPU:43c - prime95
GPU:88c - OCCT GPU
GPU:74c - Heaven Benchmark


*Voltages from BIOS*
CPU Offset = 1.248v
CPU/NB Offset = 1.125v
CPU/VDDA = 2.490v
DRAM = 1.646v
HT = 1.2v
NB = 1.284v
NB 1.8v = 1.8v
SB = 1.1v
Sideport Memory = 1.5v
VCore = 1.248
3.3v = 3.360v
5v = 5.081v
12v = 12.120v


----------



## VirGnarus

Can you check and provide info from HWinfo in order to determine if these values presented are valid? I personally don't see anything wrong, but it's always good to crosscheck between different sources. Thanks.


----------



## nuke235

Here is the HWinfo For the Sensors on my PC.
Im also just gonna attach the HTML file that it exported which contains the entire system information if you wanna look that over.

These temps where taken at IDLE
Ill upload some under full load in a bit after I finish cooking my PC.



Code:


Sensors @ 05.10.2011 17:02:51
 	
[System]
CPU #0 Core #0 Thread #0 Usage	11.800 %
CPU #0 Core #1 Thread #0 Usage	17.300 %
CPU #0 Core #2 Thread #0 Usage	40.300 %
CPU #0 Core #3 Thread #0 Usage	15.000 %
CPU #0 Core #4 Thread #0 Usage	9.300 %
CPU #0 Core #5 Thread #0 Usage	10.800 %
[AMD 10h+ CPU Thermal Sensor]
CPU 0	23.0 °C
[ITE IT8721F]
CPU	31.0 °C
Motherboard	25.0 °C
+12V	12.121 V
+5V	5.081 V
Vcore	1.332 V
+3.3V	3.360 V
VIN4	2.052 V
VIN6	0.480 V
3VSB	5.784 V
VBAT	3.408 V
CPU	1355 RPM
Chassis	738 RPM
Chassis2	484 RPM
Chassis Intrusion	No
[S.M.A.R.T.]
WDC WD1002FAEX-00Y9A0 [WD-WCAW30066216]	26.0 °C
[S.M.A.R.T.]
ST2000DL003-9VT166 [5YD1AY0Z]	25.0 °C
ST2000DL003-9VT166 [5YD1AY0Z] Airflow	25.0 °C
[ATI PM2]
Voltage0	448.379 V
Voltage1	1032.079 V
Fan0	774 RPM
[ATI GPU[#0] ATI RADEON HD 6870 (BARTS XT)]
GPU Thermal Diode	39.0 °C
GPU TS0 (DispIO)	39.5 °C
GPU TS1 (MemIO)	38.5 °C
GPU TS2 (Shader)	38.0 °C
GPU Fan	1027 RPM
GPU Fan Speed	21.000 %
GPU Utilization	0.000 %
GPU Clock	300.000 MHz
GPU Memory Clock	300.000 MHz
[CHiL CHL8214 @ GPU[#0] ATI RADEON HD 6870 (BARTS XT)]
GPU VRM Temperature1	31.0 °C
GPU VRM Temperature2	26.0 °C
GPU VRM Voltage	0.945 V
GPU +12V	12.313 V
GPU VRM Current	3.000 A


----------



## jcgriff2

Odd to see *ntfs.sys* named in a *0x3b* BSOD.

ntfs.sys = NT File System = possible HDD

Run *chkdsk /r*

Run SeaTools for DOS on HDD(s) - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## nuke235

Alright thanks for the info jcgriff...

Just got another BSOD in the middle of playing Bad Company 2. I think this is the second time my computer BSODed DURING gameplay.. It mostly BSODs upon Exit like I mentioned in the first post.

Ill attach the latest minidump and run CHKDSK overnight and post the results of the chkdsk in the morning (or when it finishes)


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi - 

That last dump listed "hardware" as the probable cause -


Code:


[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED_[COLOR=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/COLOR][/FONT]

*dxgkrnl.sys* = DirectX Graphics Kernel

Test video - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100356-video-card-stress-test-furmark.html

Get rid of Elby for now. Virtual devices can be problematic in Windows 7 & Vista.

VM may be causing a problem here too - no way to tell. I suggest uninstall until BSODs solved.

Also, remove Cyberlink - it pre-dates Windows 7 & may or may not be a problem here - 


Code:


[FONT=lucida console]000.fcl      Fri [COLOR=red]Sep 26[/COLOR] 09:11:22 [COLOR=red]2008[/COLOR] (48DCDF7A)[/FONT]

 
Seeing Unknown_Module is usually a sign of hardware failure; however, VM may be masking such (just a theory on my part) - 


Code:


[FONT=lucida console]Unloaded modules:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08f35000 fffff880`08fcc000   VMMR0.r0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  00097000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08ffc000 fffff880`08ffd000   [COLOR=red]Unknown_Module[/COLOR]_fffff880`08ffc000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  00001000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08ff3000 fffff880`08ffc000   VBoxDD2R0.r0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  00009000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08fcc000 fffff880`08ff3000   VBoxDDR0.r0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  00027000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08f2b000 fffff880`08f35000   HWiNFO64A.SY[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  0000A000[/FONT]

 
Unknown_Module should never appear. The possibility exists that RAM is failing - not properly holding kernel code. The driver occupying that memory address cannot be identified.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`



Code:


[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\__Kernel__\100511-20638-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Executable search path is: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (6 procs) Free x64[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Machine Name:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03253000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03498670[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Oct  5 21:04:55.281 2011 (UTC - 4:00)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 4:07:24.122[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Kernel Symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]...............................................................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]................................................................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]................................................................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]..............[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading User Symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading unloaded module list[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]...........[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff88006273284, fffff8800b788f40, 0}[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : hardware ( dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+d0 )[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Followup: MachineOwner[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]---------[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]3: kd> !analyze -v[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]An exception happened while executing a system service routine.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg2: fffff88006273284, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg3: fffff8800b788f40, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Debugging Details:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]------------------[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FAULTING_IP: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+d0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06273284 ab              stos    dword ptr [rdi][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CONTEXT:  fffff8800b788f40 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800b788f40)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rax=00000000dd71ab39 rbx=fffff8800b7899f8 rcx=fffffa800c33cc80[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rdx=000000000000010d rsi=0000000000000001 rdi=0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rip=fffff88006273284 rsp=fffff8800b789928 rbp=fffff8800b789ca0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r8=fffff8a025063000  r9=0000000000000017 r10=000000000000088f[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r11=fffff8800b789a40 r12=0000000000000000 r13=000000000dbcfd20[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r14=0000000000000003 r15=0000000074f92450[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010297[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+0xd0:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06273284 ab              stos    dword ptr [rdi] ds:002b:00000000`00000000=????????[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Resetting default scope[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  €úÿÿ[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CURRENT_IRQL:  0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]MISALIGNED_IP: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+d0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06273284 ab              stos    dword ptr [rdi][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff88006273284[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]STACK_TEXT:  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b789928 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+0xd0[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]FOLLOWUP_IP: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+d0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06273284 ab              stos    dword ptr [rdi][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+d0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]IMAGE_NAME:  hardware[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800b788f40 ; kb[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]MODULE_NAME: hardware[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED_dxgkrnl.sys[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED_dxgkrnl.sys[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Followup: MachineOwner[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]---------[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]3: kd> .cxr 0xfffff8800b788f40[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rax=00000000dd71ab39 rbx=fffff8800b7899f8 rcx=fffffa800c33cc80[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rdx=000000000000010d rsi=0000000000000001 rdi=0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rip=fffff88006273284 rsp=fffff8800b789928 rbp=fffff8800b789ca0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r8=fffff8a025063000  r9=0000000000000017 r10=000000000000088f[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r11=fffff8800b789a40 r12=0000000000000000 r13=000000000dbcfd20[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r14=0000000000000003 r15=0000000074f92450[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010297[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+0xd0:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06273284 ab              stos    dword ptr [rdi] ds:002b:00000000`00000000=????????[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]3: kd> !thread[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003502000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]THREAD fffffa800baee060  Cid 0554.09c0  Teb: 00000000fff98000 Win32Thread: fffff900c0190c20 RUNNING on processor 3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Not impersonating[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003441ba4[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Owning Process            fffffa800a74db30       Image:         €úÿÿ[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Wait Start TickCount      951540       [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Context Switch Count      1037390                 LargeStack[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]UserTime                  00:00:00.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]KernelTime                00:00:00.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Win32 Start Address 0x000000006f9178e2[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Stack Init fffff8800b789db0 Current fffff8800b789900[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Base fffff8800b78a000 Limit fffff8800b783000 Call 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Priority 11 BasePriority 8 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 2 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b788678 fffff800`032cf1e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`06273284 fffff880`0b788f40 : nt!KeBugCheckEx[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b788680 fffff800`032ceb3c : fffff880`0b7896e8 fffff880`0b788f40 00000000`00000000 fffff880`06285dec : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b7887c0 fffff800`032fb4fd : fffff960`0031e93c fffff960`002e475c fffff960`00030000 fffff880`0b7896e8 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b788800 fffff800`032fa2d5 : fffff800`0341a788 fffff880`0b788878 fffff880`0b7896e8 fffff800`03253000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b788830 fffff800`0330b361 : fffff880`0b7896e8 fffff880`0b788f40 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000004 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b788f10 fffff800`032cf2c2 : fffff880`0b7896e8 fffff880`0b7899f8 fffff880`0b789790 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b7895b0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]An exception happened while executing a system service routine.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg2: fffff88006273284, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg3: fffff8800b788f40, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Debugging Details:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]------------------[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FAULTING_IP: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+d0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06273284 ab              stos    dword ptr [rdi][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CONTEXT:  fffff8800b788f40 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800b788f40)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rax=00000000dd71ab39 rbx=fffff8800b7899f8 rcx=fffffa800c33cc80[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rdx=000000000000010d rsi=0000000000000001 rdi=0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rip=fffff88006273284 rsp=fffff8800b789928 rbp=fffff8800b789ca0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r8=fffff8a025063000  r9=0000000000000017 r10=000000000000088f[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r11=fffff8800b789a40 r12=0000000000000000 r13=000000000dbcfd20[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r14=0000000000000003 r15=0000000074f92450[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010297[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+0xd0:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06273284 ab              stos    dword ptr [rdi] ds:002b:00000000`00000000=????????[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Resetting default scope[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  €úÿÿ[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CURRENT_IRQL:  0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]MISALIGNED_IP: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+d0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06273284 ab              stos    dword ptr [rdi][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff88006273284[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]STACK_TEXT:  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b789928 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+0xd0[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]FOLLOWUP_IP: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+d0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06273284 ab              stos    dword ptr [rdi][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgkrnl!COREACCESS::COREACCESS+d0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]IMAGE_NAME:  hardware[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800b788f40 ; kb[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]MODULE_NAME: hardware[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED_dxgkrnl.sys[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED_dxgkrnl.sys[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Followup: MachineOwner[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]---------[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]rax=fffff8800b788780 rbx=fffff8000341a788 rcx=000000000000003b[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80003253000 rdi=0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rip=fffff800032cfc40 rsp=fffff8800b788678 rbp=0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r8=fffff88006273284  r9=fffff8800b788f40 r10=0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r11=fffff8800b788878 r12=fffff800032ceed3 r13=fffff800034d8e28[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r14=fffff800032ceac0 r15=0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]nt!KeBugCheckEx:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`032cfc40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0b788680=000000000000003b[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b788678 fffff800`032cf1e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`06273284 fffff880`0b788f40 : nt!KeBugCheckEx[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b788680 fffff800`032ceb3c : fffff880`0b7896e8 fffff880`0b788f40 00000000`00000000 fffff880`06285dec : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b7887c0 fffff800`032fb4fd : fffff960`0031e93c fffff960`002e475c fffff960`00030000 fffff880`0b7896e8 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b788800 fffff800`032fa2d5 : fffff800`0341a788 fffff880`0b788878 fffff880`0b7896e8 fffff800`03253000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b788830 fffff800`0330b361 : fffff880`0b7896e8 fffff880`0b788f40 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000004 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b788f10 fffff800`032cf2c2 : fffff880`0b7896e8 fffff880`0b7899f8 fffff880`0b789790 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b7895b0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]start             end                 module name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`00ba3000 fffff800`00bad000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`0320a000 fffff800`03253000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`03253000 fffff800`0383c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c3c000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c3c000 fffff880`00c50000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c50000 fffff880`00c7a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c84000 fffff880`00c91000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c91000 fffff880`00ca5000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00ca5000 fffff880`00d03000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00d03000 fffff880`00dc3000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00dc3000 fffff880`00dd3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00dd3000 fffff880`00ded000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00ded000 fffff880`00df8000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e99000 fffff880`00f3d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00f3d000 fffff880`00f4c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00f4c000 fffff880`00fa3000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00fac000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fac000 fffff880`00fb6000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fb6000 fffff880`00fc3000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fc3000 fffff880`00ff6000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01009000 fffff880`0101d000   amdsata  amdsata.sys  Wed Oct 07 16:13:09 2009 (4ACCF655)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0101d000 fffff880`01080000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01080000 fffff880`0108b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Wed Oct 07 16:13:10 2009 (4ACCF656)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0108b000 fffff880`010d7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`010d7000 fffff880`010eb000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`010eb000 fffff880`010f6e00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`010f7000 fffff880`01155000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01155000 fffff880`011c7000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`011c7000 fffff880`011f7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01247000 fffff880`013ea000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`014b6000 fffff880`015a9000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`015a9000 fffff880`015e3000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0160c000 fffff880`01810000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01810000 fffff880`0185a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0185a000 fffff880`01943000   timntr   timntr.sys   Tue Sep 29 09:36:57 2009 (4AC20D79)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01943000 fffff880`01953000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01953000 fffff880`0199f000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0199f000 fffff880`019c2000   Tpkd     Tpkd.sys     Wed Dec 23 14:32:16 2009 (4B327040)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`019c2000 fffff880`019fc000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a12000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01a12000 fffff880`01a1b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01a1b000 fffff880`01a31000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01a31000 fffff880`01b9d000   tdrpm258 tdrpm258.sys Tue Oct 20 03:39:53 2009 (4ADD6949)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01b9d000 fffff880`01ba5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01ba5000 fffff880`01baf000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sat Dec 18 06:03:51 2010 (4D0C9517)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01baf000 fffff880`01bf3000   snapman  snapman.sys  Mon Feb 08 07:40:38 2010 (4B700646)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01bf3000 fffff880`01bfb000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:22 2009 (4A005486)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e0d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02e0d000 fffff880`02e1f000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Sep 06 16:36:39 2011 (4E668457)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02e1f000 fffff880`02e64000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02e87000 fffff880`02eb1000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02eb1000 fffff880`02f49000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Sep 06 16:38:16 2011 (4E6684B8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02f49000 fffff880`02f52000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02f52000 fffff880`02f59000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02f59000 fffff880`02f67000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02f67000 fffff880`02f8c000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02f8c000 fffff880`02f9c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02f9c000 fffff880`02fa5000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02fa5000 fffff880`02fae000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02fae000 fffff880`02fb7000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02fb7000 fffff880`02fc2000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02fc2000 fffff880`02fd3000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02fd3000 fffff880`02ff5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03e0b000 fffff880`03e59000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03e59000 fffff880`03e7d000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03e7d000 fffff880`03e89000   hcmon    hcmon.sys    Thu Nov 11 14:44:25 2010 (4CDC4799)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03e89000 fffff880`03eae000   Sentinel64 Sentinel64.sys Thu Feb 01 06:39:44 2007 (45C1D180)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03eae000 fffff880`03ec6000   vmci     vmci.sys     Thu Nov 11 14:11:58 2010 (4CDC3FFE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03ec6000 fffff880`03f9c000   vmx86    vmx86.sys    Thu Nov 11 16:23:08 2010 (4CDC5EBC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03f9c000 fffff880`03fdc000   afcdp    afcdp.sys    Tue Mar 23 11:07:10 2010 (4BA8D91E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03fdc000 fffff880`03fe5000   cpuz134_x64 cpuz134_x64.sys Fri Jul 09 07:16:58 2010 (4C37052A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04233000 fffff880`04289600   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:48 2010 (4CE7B294)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0428a000 fffff880`0429c000   VBoxUSBMon VBoxUSBMon.sys Fri Jul 15 11:30:39 2011 (4E205D1F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0429c000 fffff880`042d7000   VBoxDrv  VBoxDrv.sys  Fri Jul 15 11:30:39 2011 (4E205D1F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`042d7000 fffff880`042eb000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`042eb000 fffff880`042f5000   SASKUTIL64 SASKUTIL64.SYS Tue Jul 12 17:00:01 2011 (4E1CB5D1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`042f5000 fffff880`042ff000   SASDIFSV64 SASDIFSV64.SYS Thu Jul 21 19:03:00 2011 (4E28B024)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`042ff000 fffff880`04350000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04350000 fffff880`0435c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0435c000 fffff880`04367000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04367000 fffff880`04373000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Thu Dec 16 17:58:13 2010 (4D0A9985)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04373000 fffff880`04382000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04382000 fffff880`043c0000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0444d000 fffff880`044d6000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044d6000 fffff880`044e3000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Sep 06 16:36:39 2011 (4E668457)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044e3000 fffff880`044ee000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044ee000 fffff880`044f7000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044f7000 fffff880`0451d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0451d000 fffff880`04531000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Sat Nov 20 06:35:20 2010 (4CE7B278)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04531000 fffff880`04540000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0458a000 fffff880`045a7000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`045a7000 fffff880`045c2000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04651000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Thu Sep 08 12:52:41 2011 (4E68F2D9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04651000 fffff880`0465d000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0465d000 fffff880`04665000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04665000 fffff880`04683000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04683000 fffff880`04692000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04692000 fffff880`0469d000   VMkbd    VMkbd.sys    Thu Nov 11 15:35:18 2010 (4CDC5386)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`046b2000 fffff880`04735000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04735000 fffff880`04753000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04753000 fffff880`04764000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04764000 fffff880`047b4000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Sep 06 16:38:14 2011 (4E6684B6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`047b4000 fffff880`047da000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`047da000 fffff880`047ef000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e21000 fffff880`04e3b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e3b000 fffff880`04e64000   VBoxNetAdp VBoxNetAdp.sys Fri Jul 15 11:30:40 2011 (4E205D20)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e64000 fffff880`04e6f000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e6f000 fffff880`04e7a000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e7a000 fffff880`04e89000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e89000 fffff880`04e98000   VClone   VClone.sys   Sat Jan 15 11:21:04 2011 (4D31C970)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e98000 fffff880`04e99480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e9a000 fffff880`04eae000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04eb2000 fffff880`04f37000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04f37000 fffff880`04f40000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04f40000 fffff880`04f50000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04f50000 fffff880`04f66000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04f66000 fffff880`04f8a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04f8a000 fffff880`04f96000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04f96000 fffff880`04fc5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04fc5000 fffff880`04fe0000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05000000 fffff880`0502d000   VBoxNetFlt VBoxNetFlt.sys Fri Jul 15 11:30:39 2011 (4E205D1F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0503c000 fffff880`050e1700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:59:48 2010 (4BE16BC4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`050e2000 fffff880`0511f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0511f000 fffff880`05141000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05141000 fffff880`05184000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05184000 fffff880`051b5000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:57:46 2010 (4BE16B4A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`051b5000 fffff880`051bd000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Wed May 05 08:59:51 2010 (4BE16BC7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`051bd000 fffff880`051c2200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`051c3000 fffff880`051f2000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05408000 fffff880`054a5000   vdbus    vdbus.sys    Thu Dec 02 07:27:46 2010 (4CF790C2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054a5000 fffff880`054b7000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054b7000 fffff880`054d4000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:31 2010 (4CE7B283)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054d4000 fffff880`054e3000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:37:19 2010 (4CE7B2EF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054e3000 fffff880`054e4f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054e5000 fffff880`054ed000   vmnetadapter vmnetadapter.sys Mon Aug 10 08:04:53 2009 (4A800CE5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054ed000 fffff880`054f7000   VMNET    VMNET.SYS    Mon Aug 10 08:04:50 2009 (4A800CE2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054f7000 fffff880`05533000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Sat Nov 20 06:35:38 2010 (4CE7B28A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05533000 fffff880`0558d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0558d000 fffff880`055c5000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:57:33 2010 (4BE16B3D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0568b000 fffff880`05731000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05731000 fffff880`0573c000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0573c000 fffff880`0576d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0576d000 fffff880`0577f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0577f000 fffff880`05789000   vmnetuserif vmnetuserif.sys Thu Nov 11 14:59:16 2010 (4CDC4B14)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05789000 fffff880`05795000   vstor2_ws60 vstor2-ws60.sys Thu Aug 19 16:28:39 2010 (4C6D93F7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05795000 fffff880`057c0000   000      000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 09:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05856000 fffff880`05863000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Tue Dec 22 03:26:22 2009 (4B3082AE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05863000 fffff880`06271000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Sep 08 13:26:08 2011 (4E68FAB0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06271000 fffff880`06365000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06365000 fffff880`063ab000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`063ab000 fffff880`063cf000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`063cf000 fffff880`063e3000   dvdfab   dvdfab.sys   Wed Nov 17 12:17:27 2010 (4CE40E27)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`063e3000 fffff880`063ee000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`063ee000 fffff880`063ff000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06e0f000 fffff880`06f90000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:59:10 2010 (4BE16B9E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06f90000 fffff880`06fda000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Wed May 05 08:57:27 2010 (4BE16B37)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06fda000 fffff880`06fef000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`07e08000 fffff880`07eb6000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`07eb6000 fffff880`07ed1000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Wed May 05 09:01:32 2010 (4BE16C2C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`07ed1000 fffff880`07f06000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Wed May 05 09:01:28 2010 (4BE16C28)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`07f06000 fffff880`07fcf000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`07fcf000 fffff880`08000000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08400000 fffff880`0842d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08439000 fffff880`08596000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Wed May 05 09:01:21 2010 (4BE16C21)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08596000 fffff880`085d4000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Jun 07 06:34:39 2011 (4DEDFEBF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08600000 fffff880`08610000   vmnetbridge vmnetbridge.sys Mon Aug 10 08:05:58 2009 (4A800D26)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08610000 fffff880`08625000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08625000 fffff880`0863d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0863d000 fffff880`0865b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0865b000 fffff880`08673000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08681000 fffff880`088a7300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri Jan 29 01:48:35 2010 (4B6284C3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088a8000 fffff880`088b4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088b4000 fffff880`088c2000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088c2000 fffff880`088cc000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088cc000 fffff880`088e0000   dump_amdsata dump_amdsata.sys Wed Oct 07 16:13:09 2009 (4ACCF655)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088e0000 fffff880`088f3000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088f3000 fffff880`08901000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08901000 fffff880`0891a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0891a000 fffff880`08922080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08923000 fffff880`08930000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08930000 fffff880`08949440   VBoxMouse VBoxMouse.sys Thu Feb 17 11:51:08 2011 (4D5D51FC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0894a000 fffff880`08958000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08958000 fffff880`0896a100   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0896b000 fffff880`0898e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0898e000 fffff880`089c8000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Sep 06 16:36:29 2011 (4E66844D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`089c8000 fffff880`089d1000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Sep 06 16:36:13 2011 (4E66843D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`089d1000 fffff880`089f2000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08e17000 fffff880`08eaf000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08f20000 fffff880`08f2b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00030000 fffff960`00343000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00840000 fffff960`008a1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Unloaded modules:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08f35000 fffff880`08fcc000   VMMR0.r0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00097000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08ffc000 fffff880`08ffd000   Unknown_Module_fffff880`08ffc000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00001000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08ff3000 fffff880`08ffc000   VBoxDD2R0.r0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00009000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08fcc000 fffff880`08ff3000   VBoxDDR0.r0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00027000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08f2b000 fffff880`08f35000   HWiNFO64A.SY[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  0000A000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08eaf000 fffff880`08f20000   spsys.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00071000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015f1000   crashdmp.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  0000E000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160a000   dump_storpor[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  0000A000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149f000   dump_amdsata[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00014000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`014b2000   dump_dumpfve[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00013000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04540000 fffff880`0458a000   VBoxSF.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  0004A000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]start             end                 module name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05795000 fffff880`057c0000   000      000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 09:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04382000 fffff880`043c0000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00f4c000 fffff880`00fa3000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03f9c000 fffff880`03fdc000   afcdp    afcdp.sys    Tue Mar 23 11:07:10 2010 (4BA8D91E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0444d000 fffff880`044d6000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04f50000 fffff880`04f66000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e9a000 fffff880`04eae000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`047da000 fffff880`047ef000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01009000 fffff880`0101d000   amdsata  amdsata.sys  Wed Oct 07 16:13:09 2009 (4ACCF655)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01080000 fffff880`0108b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Wed Oct 07 16:13:10 2009 (4ACCF656)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`07fcf000 fffff880`08000000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0465d000 fffff880`04665000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`089c8000 fffff880`089d1000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Sep 06 16:36:13 2011 (4E66843D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0898e000 fffff880`089c8000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Sep 06 16:36:29 2011 (4E66844D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044d6000 fffff880`044e3000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Sep 06 16:36:39 2011 (4E668457)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02eb1000 fffff880`02f49000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Sep 06 16:38:16 2011 (4E6684B8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04764000 fffff880`047b4000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Sep 06 16:38:14 2011 (4E6684B6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02e0d000 fffff880`02e1f000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Sep 06 16:36:39 2011 (4E668457)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08f20000 fffff880`08f2b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c50000 fffff880`00c7a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08596000 fffff880`085d4000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Jun 07 06:34:39 2011 (4DEDFEBF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05863000 fffff880`06271000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Sep 08 13:26:08 2011 (4E68FAB0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04651000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Thu Sep 08 12:52:41 2011 (4E68F2D9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01bf3000 fffff880`01bfb000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:22 2009 (4A005486)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00840000 fffff960`008a1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02f52000 fffff880`02f59000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04753000 fffff880`04764000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0863d000 fffff880`0865b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02e87000 fffff880`02eb1000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00d03000 fffff880`00dc3000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`011c7000 fffff880`011f7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00ca5000 fffff880`00d03000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01155000 fffff880`011c7000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04f40000 fffff880`04f50000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03fdc000 fffff880`03fe5000   cpuz134_x64 cpuz134_x64.sys Fri Jul 09 07:16:58 2010 (4C37052A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088b4000 fffff880`088c2000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`046b2000 fffff880`04735000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`07ed1000 fffff880`07f06000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Wed May 05 09:01:28 2010 (4BE16C28)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`07e08000 fffff880`07eb6000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0503c000 fffff880`050e1700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:59:48 2010 (4BE16BC4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08439000 fffff880`08596000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Wed May 05 09:01:21 2010 (4BE16C21)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`07eb6000 fffff880`07ed1000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Wed May 05 09:01:32 2010 (4BE16C2C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05184000 fffff880`051b5000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:57:46 2010 (4BE16B4A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`051b5000 fffff880`051bd000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Wed May 05 08:59:51 2010 (4BE16BC7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0558d000 fffff880`055c5000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:57:33 2010 (4BE16B3D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04735000 fffff880`04753000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04373000 fffff880`04382000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01a1b000 fffff880`01a31000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0511f000 fffff880`05141000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088cc000 fffff880`088e0000   dump_amdsata dump_amdsata.sys Wed Oct 07 16:13:09 2009 (4ACCF655)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088c2000 fffff880`088cc000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088e0000 fffff880`088f3000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`063cf000 fffff880`063e3000   dvdfab   dvdfab.sys   Wed Nov 17 12:17:27 2010 (4CE40E27)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088a8000 fffff880`088b4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06271000 fffff880`06365000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06365000 fffff880`063ab000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04367000 fffff880`04373000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Thu Dec 16 17:58:13 2010 (4D0A9985)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06f90000 fffff880`06fda000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Wed May 05 08:57:27 2010 (4BE16B37)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`010d7000 fffff880`010eb000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0108b000 fffff880`010d7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`015a9000 fffff880`015e3000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01810000 fffff880`0185a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06e0f000 fffff880`06f90000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:59:10 2010 (4BE16B9E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`0320a000 fffff800`03253000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e64000 fffff880`04e6f000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03e7d000 fffff880`03e89000   hcmon    hcmon.sys    Thu Nov 11 14:44:25 2010 (4CDC4799)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`063ab000 fffff880`063cf000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08901000 fffff880`0891a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0891a000 fffff880`08922080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088f3000 fffff880`08901000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`07f06000 fffff880`07fcf000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01a12000 fffff880`01a1b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04665000 fffff880`04683000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04683000 fffff880`04692000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`00ba3000 fffff800`00bad000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05141000 fffff880`05184000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`051bd000 fffff880`051c2200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08610000 fffff880`08625000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0896b000 fffff880`0898e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c84000 fffff880`00c91000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0894a000 fffff880`08958000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e7a000 fffff880`04e89000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08923000 fffff880`08930000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00dd3000 fffff880`00ded000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0865b000 fffff880`08673000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08400000 fffff880`0842d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03e0b000 fffff880`03e59000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03e59000 fffff880`03e7d000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00ded000 fffff880`00df8000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02fb7000 fffff880`02fc2000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fac000 fffff880`00fb6000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`010f7000 fffff880`01155000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0435c000 fffff880`04367000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a12000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`014b6000 fffff880`015a9000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04f8a000 fffff880`04f96000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04f96000 fffff880`04fc5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06fda000 fffff880`06fef000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04531000 fffff880`04540000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02e1f000 fffff880`02e64000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02fc2000 fffff880`02fd3000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04350000 fffff880`0435c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`03253000 fffff800`0383c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01247000 fffff880`013ea000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02f49000 fffff880`02f52000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044f7000 fffff880`0451d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fc3000 fffff880`00ff6000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00dc3000 fffff880`00dd3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0568b000 fffff880`05731000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`050e2000 fffff880`0511f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c91000 fffff880`00ca5000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`010eb000 fffff880`010f6e00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04f66000 fffff880`04f8a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04fc5000 fffff880`04fe0000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e21000 fffff880`04e3b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`042ff000 fffff880`04350000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e6f000 fffff880`04e7a000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02f9c000 fffff880`02fa5000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02fa5000 fffff880`02fae000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02fae000 fffff880`02fb7000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`019c2000 fffff880`019fc000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08625000 fffff880`0863d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04eb2000 fffff880`04f37000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08681000 fffff880`088a7300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri Jan 29 01:48:35 2010 (4B6284C3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`042f5000 fffff880`042ff000   SASDIFSV64 SASDIFSV64.SYS Thu Jul 21 19:03:00 2011 (4E28B024)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`042eb000 fffff880`042f5000   SASKUTIL64 SASKUTIL64.SYS Tue Jul 12 17:00:01 2011 (4E1CB5D1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`051c3000 fffff880`051f2000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05731000 fffff880`0573c000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03e89000 fffff880`03eae000   Sentinel64 Sentinel64.sys Thu Feb 01 06:39:44 2007 (45C1D180)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04651000 fffff880`0465d000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0458a000 fffff880`045a7000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01baf000 fffff880`01bf3000   snapman  snapman.sys  Mon Feb 08 07:40:38 2010 (4B700646)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01ba5000 fffff880`01baf000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sat Dec 18 06:03:51 2010 (4D0C9517)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01b9d000 fffff880`01ba5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08e17000 fffff880`08eaf000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0573c000 fffff880`0576d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0101d000 fffff880`01080000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e98000 fffff880`04e99480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0160c000 fffff880`01810000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0576d000 fffff880`0577f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e0d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01a31000 fffff880`01b9d000   tdrpm258 tdrpm258.sys Tue Oct 20 03:39:53 2009 (4ADD6949)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02fd3000 fffff880`02ff5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`042d7000 fffff880`042eb000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0185a000 fffff880`01943000   timntr   timntr.sys   Tue Sep 29 09:36:57 2009 (4AC20D79)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0199f000 fffff880`019c2000   Tpkd     Tpkd.sys     Wed Dec 23 14:32:16 2009 (4B327040)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`047b4000 fffff880`047da000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054a5000 fffff880`054b7000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054e3000 fffff880`054e4f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`063ee000 fffff880`063ff000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05856000 fffff880`05863000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Tue Dec 22 03:26:22 2009 (4B3082AE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05533000 fffff880`0558d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`063e3000 fffff880`063ee000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054d4000 fffff880`054e3000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:37:19 2010 (4CE7B2EF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0429c000 fffff880`042d7000   VBoxDrv  VBoxDrv.sys  Fri Jul 15 11:30:39 2011 (4E205D1F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08930000 fffff880`08949440   VBoxMouse VBoxMouse.sys Thu Feb 17 11:51:08 2011 (4D5D51FC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e3b000 fffff880`04e64000   VBoxNetAdp VBoxNetAdp.sys Fri Jul 15 11:30:40 2011 (4E205D20)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05000000 fffff880`0502d000   VBoxNetFlt VBoxNetFlt.sys Fri Jul 15 11:30:39 2011 (4E205D1F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0428a000 fffff880`0429c000   VBoxUSBMon VBoxUSBMon.sys Fri Jul 15 11:30:39 2011 (4E205D1F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04e89000 fffff880`04e98000   VClone   VClone.sys   Sat Jan 15 11:21:04 2011 (4D31C970)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05408000 fffff880`054a5000   vdbus    vdbus.sys    Thu Dec 02 07:27:46 2010 (4CF790C2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fb6000 fffff880`00fc3000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02f59000 fffff880`02f67000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02f67000 fffff880`02f8c000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c3c000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03eae000 fffff880`03ec6000   vmci     vmci.sys     Thu Nov 11 14:11:58 2010 (4CDC3FFE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04692000 fffff880`0469d000   VMkbd    VMkbd.sys    Thu Nov 11 15:35:18 2010 (4CDC5386)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054ed000 fffff880`054f7000   VMNET    VMNET.SYS    Mon Aug 10 08:04:50 2009 (4A800CE2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054e5000 fffff880`054ed000   vmnetadapter vmnetadapter.sys Mon Aug 10 08:04:53 2009 (4A800CE5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08600000 fffff880`08610000   vmnetbridge vmnetbridge.sys Mon Aug 10 08:05:58 2009 (4A800D26)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0577f000 fffff880`05789000   vmnetuserif vmnetuserif.sys Thu Nov 11 14:59:16 2010 (4CDC4B14)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01943000 fffff880`01953000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03ec6000 fffff880`03f9c000   vmx86    vmx86.sys    Thu Nov 11 16:23:08 2010 (4CDC5EBC)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01953000 fffff880`0199f000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054f7000 fffff880`05533000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Sat Nov 20 06:35:38 2010 (4CE7B28A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0451d000 fffff880`04531000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Sat Nov 20 06:35:20 2010 (4CE7B278)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`054b7000 fffff880`054d4000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:31 2010 (4CE7B283)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04233000 fffff880`04289600   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:48 2010 (4CE7B294)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05789000 fffff880`05795000   vstor2_ws60 vstor2-ws60.sys Thu Aug 19 16:28:39 2010 (4C6D93F7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`045a7000 fffff880`045c2000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02f8c000 fffff880`02f9c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e99000 fffff880`00f3d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00f3d000 fffff880`00f4c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044ee000 fffff880`044f7000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00030000 fffff960`00343000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c3c000 fffff880`00c50000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04f37000 fffff880`04f40000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00fac000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044e3000 fffff880`044ee000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`089d1000 fffff880`089f2000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08958000 fffff880`0896a100   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Unloaded modules:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08f35000 fffff880`08fcc000   VMMR0.r0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00097000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08ffc000 fffff880`08ffd000   Unknown_Module_fffff880`08ffc000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00001000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08ff3000 fffff880`08ffc000   VBoxDD2R0.r0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00009000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08fcc000 fffff880`08ff3000   VBoxDDR0.r0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00027000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08f2b000 fffff880`08f35000   HWiNFO64A.SY[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  0000A000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08eaf000 fffff880`08f20000   spsys.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00071000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015f1000   crashdmp.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  0000E000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160a000   dump_storpor[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  0000A000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149f000   dump_amdsata[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00014000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`014b2000   dump_dumpfve[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  00013000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04540000 fffff880`0458a000   VBoxSF.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ImageSize:  0004A000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000003B[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`06273284 fffff880`0b788f40 00000000`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PEB at 00000000fffdf000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]error 1 InitTypeRead( nt!_PEB at 00000000fffdf000)...[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][CPU Information][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]~MHz = REG_DWORD 2809[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 0, Size=2588][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosMajorRelease = 8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosMinorRelease = 15[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = 1104   [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 03/12/2010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemVersion = System Version[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer INC.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BaseBoardProduct = M4A89GTD-PRO[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]sysinfo: unknown error 80004005[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][SMBIOS Data Tables v2.6][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][DMI Version - 0][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][2.0 Calling Convention - No][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Table Size - 2588 bytes][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BIOS Version                  1104   [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BIOS Starting Address Segment f000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BIOS Release Date             03/12/2010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BIOS ROM Size                 200000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BIOS Characteristics[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    04: - ISA Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    07: - PCI Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    09: - Plug and Play Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    14: - ESCD Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    15: - CD-Boot Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    16: - Selectable Boot Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    17: - BIOS ROM Socketed[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    19: - EDD Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    24: - 720KB Floppy Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    26: - Print Screen Device Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    27: - Keyboard Services Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    28: - Serial Services Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    29: - Printer Services Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BIOS Characteristic Extensions[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    00: - ACPI Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    01: - USB Legacy Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    04: - LS120-Boot Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    10: - Specification Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BIOS Major Revision           8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BIOS Minor Revision           15[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]EC Firmware Major Revision    255[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]EC Firmware Minor Revision    255[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Manufacturer                  System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Product Name                  System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Version                       System Version[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Serial Number                                     [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Wakeup Type                   Power Switch[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SKUNumber                     To Be Filled By O.E.M.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Family                        To Be Filled By O.E.M.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Manufacturer                  ASUSTeK Computer INC.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Product                       M4A89GTD-PRO[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Version                       Rev 1.xx[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Serial Number                                [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Asset Tag                                           [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Feature Flags                 09h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    -268855608: - h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    -268855656: - [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Location                      To Be Filled By O.E.M.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Chassis Handle                0003h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Number of Child Handles       0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Manufacturer                  Chassis Manufacture[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Chassis Type                  Desktop[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Version                       Chassis Version[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Serial Number                                      [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Asset Tag Number                              [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bootup State                  Safe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Power Supply State            Safe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Thermal State                 Safe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Security Status               None[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]OEM Defined                   1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Height                        0U[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Number of Power Cords         1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Number of Contained Elements  0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Contained Element Size        0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Socket Designation            AM3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Type                Central Processor[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Family              01h - Other[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Manufacturer        AMD              [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor ID                  a00f1000fffb8b17[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Version             AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor                [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Voltage             8fh - 1.5V[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]External Clock                200MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Max Speed                     3300MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Current Speed                 2800MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Status                        Enabled Populated[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Upgrade             Other[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]L1 Cache Handle               0005h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]L2 Cache Handle               0006h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]L3 Cache Handle               0007h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Serial Number                                       [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Asset Tag Number                                    [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Socket Designation            L1-Cache[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Cache Configuration           0280h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Maximum Cache Size            0300h - 768K[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Installed Size                0300h - 768K[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Cache Speed                   0ns[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Cache Type             Specification Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Socket Designation            L2-Cache[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Cache Configuration           0281h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L2[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Maximum Cache Size            0c00h - 3072K[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Installed Size                0c00h - 3072K[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Cache Speed                   0ns[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Cache Type             Specification Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Socket Designation            L3-Cache[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Cache Configuration           0282h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Maximum Cache Size            1800h - 6144K[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Installed Size                1800h - 6144K[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Cache Speed                   0ns[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Cache Type             Specification Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0033h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Number of Strings             4[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]1                            485B391215A4[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]2                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]3                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]4                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0036h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Use                           03h - System Memory[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Error Correction       03h - None[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Maximum Capacity              8388608KB[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Number of Memory Devices      4[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 0037h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Starting Address              00000000h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Ending Address                00cbffffh[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Array Handle           0036h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Partition Width               01[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0038h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Total Width                   64 bits[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Data Width                    64 bits[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Size                          2048MB[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Form Factor                   09h - DIMM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Device Set                    [None][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Device Locator                DIMM0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bank Locator                  BANK0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Type                   01h - Other[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Speed                         800MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Manufacturer                  Manufacturer00[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Serial Number                         [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Asset Tag Number                          [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Part Number                   1600LL Series00000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0039h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Starting Address              00000000h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Ending Address                7fffffffh[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Device Handle          0038h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0037h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Partition Row Position        01[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Interleave Position           [None][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Interleave Data Depth         [None][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 003ah][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Total Width                   64 bits[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Data Width                    64 bits[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Size                          2048MB[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Form Factor                   09h - DIMM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Device Set                    [None][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Device Locator                DIMM1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bank Locator                  BANK1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Type                   01h - Other[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Speed                         800MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Serial Number                         [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Asset Tag Number                          [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Part Number                   1600LL Series00000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 003bh][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Starting Address              80000000h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Ending Address                ffffffffh[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Device Handle          003ah[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0037h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Partition Row Position        01[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Interleave Position           [None][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Interleave Data Depth         [None][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 003ch][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Total Width                   64 bits[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Data Width                    64 bits[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Size                          4096MB[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Form Factor                   09h - DIMM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Device Set                    [None][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Device Locator                DIMM2[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bank Locator                  BANK2[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Type                   01h - Other[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Speed                         800MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Manufacturer                  Manufacturer02[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Serial Number                         [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Asset Tag Number                          [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Part Number                   F3-12800CL9-4GBXL0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 003eh][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Total Width                   64 bits[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Data Width                    64 bits[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Size                          4096MB[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Form Factor                   09h - DIMM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Device Set                    [None][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Device Locator                DIMM3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bank Locator                  BANK3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory Type                   01h - Other[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Speed                         800MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Serial Number                         [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Asset Tag Number                          [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Part Number                   F3-12800CL9-4GBXL0[/FONT]


----------



## nuke235

My computer is currently completing the CHKDSK right now so Ill stress my video in the morning..

Just a few clarification questions:
1. By Elby Im going to assume you mean remove Virtual Clone Drive (uses the Elaborate Bytes driver) Will uninstalling Virtual Clone Drive remove that driver or like Daemon Tools (sptd.sys needs to be removed manually in most cases) will I have to remove the Elby Driver another way?

2. you mentioned VM? I assume you mean Virtual Machine? If by VM you mean software Like VirtualBox or VMware Workstation if so I'll unistall those once I get my computer back from the CHKDSK. However like Virtual Clone Drive and Daemon Tools, VMware and VirtualBox both install their own set of drivers. So will running the uninstaller get rid of the drivers or should I remove them some other way. 

And I think PowerDVD is easy enough to get rid of as I dont think it does anything too nasty to wedge itself into your system (by installing any nasty drivers or such) but if Im wrong feel free to correct me.


----------



## jcgriff2

nuke235 said:


> Just a few clarification questions:
> 1. By Elby Im going to assume you mean remove Virtual Clone Drive (uses the Elaborate Bytes driver) Will uninstalling Virtual Clone Drive remove that driver or like Daemon Tools (sptd.sys needs to be removed manually in most cases) will I have to remove the Elby Driver another way?


Try Revo Free - http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Select 4th option on 2nd screen (3rd option is pre-selected).



nuke235 said:


> 2. you mentioned VM? I assume you mean Virtual Machine? If by VM you mean software Like VirtualBox or VMware Workstation if so I'll unistall those once I get my computer back from the CHKDSK. However like Virtual Clone Drive and Daemon Tools, VMware and VirtualBox both install their own set of drivers. So will running the uninstaller get rid of the drivers or should I remove them some other way.


Yes - VM = virtual.... *whatever*

Use Revo to remove VM.

Look at process name from dump - 


Code:


[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  [COLOR=red]€úÿÿ[/COLOR][/FONT]

I usually see that. . .
*1.* software side - when *virtual* is installed, be it a device or VM*
*2.* hardware - unknown failure 




nuke235 said:


> And I think PowerDVD is easy enough to get rid of as I dont think it does anything too nasty to wedge itself into your system (by installing any nasty drivers or such) but if Im wrong feel free to correct me.


Agree... but I would ditch it for now. You can always reinstall the app.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## VirGnarus

Everything looks perfectly fine at least so far what's been shown. I'm not sure why extensive hardware testing nor sensors show up anything unscrupulous going on. This may just be a very spontaneous hardware malfunction that's taking place. Though rest assured, this _is_ a hardware problem, as there's no other explanation for the bit flips present within your CPU registers. I can only say if you have anything on your PC overclocked that you may wanna reset to factory defaults. You may just have a bad motherboard or CPU.

On the offchance that it's the GPU, as this does usually occur when DirectX is unloading stuff, you may wanna check using MemtestCL/G80. One of those should work.

Also, can you verify just how long you've run each hardware test?


----------



## nuke235

Here is the infos from the CHKDSK


Code:


Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
Cleaning up instance tags for file 0x14204.
  729600 file records processed.                                          File verification completed.
  1848 large file records processed.                                      0 bad file records processed.                                        2 EA records processed.                                              74 reparse records processed.                                       CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
  843618 index entries processed.                                         Index verification completed.
  0 unindexed files scanned.                                           0 unindexed files recovered.                                       CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
  729600 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                         Cleaning up 881 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 881 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 881 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
  57010 data files processed.                                            CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  36802840 USN bytes processed.                                             Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
  729584 files processed.                                                 File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
  75532689 free clusters processed.                                         Free space verification is complete.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

 976657407 KB total disk space.
 673423124 KB in 489557 files.
    240028 KB in 57011 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    863499 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
 302130756 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
 244164351 total allocation units on disk.
  75532689 allocation units available on disk.

@jcgriff
After the CHKDSK I downloaded and installed Revo Uninstaller and uninstalled all the programs you recommended. 

Now I ran FurMark for 6 minutes and saw no Artifacts, neither have I seen artifacts in any games Ive played or benchmarks Ive run.. Also OCCT GPU test has a test option for artifacts which also came up clean.

Running Memtest*CL* for the first time Found No errors
All consecutive tests showed somthing like this...
Its saying that my GPU is producing errors but only on the random blocks test I have no Idea why this test was clean the first time I ran it and now every time its just the random section that has troubles.










As far as the other hardware tests I've ran here's a time table:
(I have run some of these test multiple times)
OCCT CPU: 1-6 hours
OCCT GPU: 10-30 minutes
prime95: 2 hours
Heaven Benchmark: 20 minutes
Memtest*86*: 1-3 Passes
Kombustor: 30 Minutes
3DMark (All Free Versions): Full Benchmark/Demo Period (approx 20 minutes)
Driver Verifier: 30 Hours

I have also run programs like:
Handbrake (h264 encoder): 6-8 hours
Ripbot264: 6 hours
Sony Vegas 10 Rendering: 1 hour

*NONE* of these Programs have crashed during rendering.
(all of them will generally take all of my cores up to 100% or so for the full length of the render)


Im pretty sure all the parts in my computer are still under warranty so replacing them will probably not cost anything with the exception of shipping. 
I still wanna make sure though if it is a hardware error that I replace the right part.


----------



## jcgriff2

I've never run MemtestCL myself, but from a few threads I just read, some reported the same as you - clean runs, then finally one finds a problem. The same thing happens with memtest86+ too.

CHKDSK found no bad sectors.

Apologies, but I don't know the hardware end as others do here. Let's wait for *VirGnarus* or other hardware expert to advise the next step.

Question, though... any additional BSODs?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## nuke235

Nope. other than the BSODs that ive told you guys about I haven't had any more... I will post the minidumps if they happen though.

I've used Memtest86+ Pretty extensively but have never used MemtestCL.
I've used Mem86+ on more than 30-40 different computers and when it shows an error its usually correct. 

Just a question until I get another lead on what I could try do you think it would be worth it to let something like prime95, OCCT CPU, or some other tests run overnight?


Really appreciate all the help guys THX!


----------



## VirGnarus

Prime95 should run over 9 hours. Memtest86+ should also run at least 7 passes.

As for the "one" error on MemtestCL, understand that from the screen that's not one error, that's 3 separate times that its generated errors, and those errors extended to a total of 2940 erroneous bits (that's around a whopping 397 bytes!). It looks like it may very well be your graphics card that's playing foul, which explains why this always seems to happen during gaming after it unloads everything (the most common cause of crash reported was DirectX).


----------



## jcgriff2

Yes - run further tests if you would like to.

But if BSODs have ceased..... are there other issues besides the video memory errors reported by memtestcl? 

Are there any video issues?


----------



## nuke235

No BSODs have occurred since the last minidump I posted

All of my hardware is running at stock speeds (NO Overclocking) and none of my hardware is Factory Overclocked

Prior to owning the HD6870 I had 2xHD5770s in CF. I did get a BSOD once I think but only after updating my drivers. I simply went back a version and the BSOD didnt happen. 

The only thing I can think of that happens is every time the BSODs have occurred, the screen flashes crazy colors shortly prior. During this crazy color event I can usually hear the last thing that was being played trough the speakers repeating on a loop for a few seconds then the BSOD appears.

The BSODs come without warning and I have seen no signs of video corruption with the exception of the crazy color madness that happens just seconds before the BSOD shows up. 

Ill let Prime95 run overnight and then run Memtest86+ while I'm at work tomorrow. Ill let both tests run for at least 10 hours. If I get no BSODs during that Time I think it would be safe to rule out The CPU, RAM, and MotherBoard as a likely cause. But If there is a next time that I BSOD ill post the minidumps and start scolding my GPU.


----------



## nuke235

So bout 15 minutes of Prime95 and saw another BSOD (minidump attached below)...

First Time I ran Prime95 I saw this









Second Time was the BSOD...


Gonna Run OCCT and see if I get the same result..
Then Ill run Memtest86+ and see if I get an error there.

Just a question.. How accurate are the Tests from MemtestCL. Is it possible that the errors seen in my GPU could have leaked actually from my CPU or RAM.. Cause all the data that MemtestCL dealt with had to touch the CPU/Ram at some point.


----------



## jcgriff2

Any additional info in the *stress.txt* file?


Bugcheck = *0x3b (0xc0000005,,,)* = system service threw an exception; excp = 0xc0000005 = memory access violation

Default NT Kernel listed as probable cause.

Please attach the stress file.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`



Code:


[font=lucida console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\NO\100711-22885-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (6 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03261000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`034a6670
Debug session time: Fri Oct  7 20:44:24.072 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:57:04.274
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...........................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff800032e1d75, fffff8800232dfc0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeSetEvent+1e3 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

5: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff800032e1d75, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800232dfc0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KeSetEvent+1e3
fffff800`032e1d75 488b00          mov     rax,qword ptr [rax]

CONTEXT:  fffff8800232dfc0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800232dfc0)
rax=ff7ffa800fdfd138 rbx=fffffa800fdfd130 rcx=fffffa800fdfd138
rdx=0000000000000001 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffff88003288180
rip=fffff800032e1d75 rsp=fffff8800232e9a0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000001 r10=ff7ffa800fdfd138
r11=fffff8800232e9e0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000001
r14=0000000000000001 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010287
nt!KeSetEvent+0x1e3:
fffff800`032e1d75 488b00          mov     rax,qword ptr [rax] ds:002b:ff7ffa80`0fdfd138=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  PnkBstrB.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff800032e1d75

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0232e9a0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeSetEvent+0x1e3


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KeSetEvent+1e3
fffff800`032e1d75 488b00          mov     rax,qword ptr [rax]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KeSetEvent+1e3

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800232dfc0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KeSetEvent+1e3

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KeSetEvent+1e3

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff8800232d800 rbx=fffff80003428788 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80003261000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800032ddc40 rsp=fffff8800232d6f8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff800032e1d75  r9=fffff8800232dfc0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff8800232d8f8 r12=fffff800032dced3 r13=fffff800034e6e28
r14=fffff800032dcac0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`032ddc40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0232d700=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0232d6f8 fffff800`032dd1e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`032e1d75 fffff880`0232dfc0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0232d700 fffff800`032dcb3c : fffff880`0232e768 fffff880`0232dfc0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`033099f0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0232d840 fffff800`033094fd : fffff800`034fc7f4 fffff800`03422a90 fffff800`03261000 fffff880`0232e768 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`0232d880 fffff800`033082d5 : fffff800`03428788 fffff880`0232d8f8 fffff880`0232e768 fffff800`03261000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`0232d8b0 fffff800`03319361 : fffff880`0232e768 fffff880`0232dfc0 fffff880`00000000 fffff880`03288180 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`0232df90 fffff800`032dd2c2 : fffff880`0232e768 fffffa80`0fdfd130 fffff880`0232e810 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`0232e630 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba2000 fffff800`00bac000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03218000 fffff800`03261000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`03261000 fffff800`0384a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c3c000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`00c3c000 fffff880`00c50000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`00c50000 fffff880`00c7a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00c81000 fffff880`00c8e000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c8e000 fffff880`00ca2000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ca2000 fffff880`00d00000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d00000 fffff880`00dc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00dc0000 fffff880`00dd0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00dd0000 fffff880`00dea000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00dea000 fffff880`00df5000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e40000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00ec6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00ecd000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ecd000 fffff880`00ed6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00eda000 fffff880`00f7e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00f8d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f8d000 fffff880`00fe4000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00fed000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fed000 fffff880`00ff7000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0100e000 fffff880`01022000   amdsata  amdsata.sys  Wed Oct 07 16:13:09 2009 (4ACCF655)
fffff880`01022000 fffff880`01085000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`01085000 fffff880`01090000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Wed Oct 07 16:13:10 2009 (4ACCF656)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`010dc000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`010dc000 fffff880`010f0000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010f0000 fffff880`010fbe00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`010fc000 fffff880`0115a000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0115a000 fffff880`011cc000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0124d000 fffff880`013f0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`0140c000 fffff880`014ff000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`014ff000 fffff880`0155f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0155f000 fffff880`0158a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0158a000 fffff880`015c4000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`015c4000 fffff880`015f4000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`016e9000   timntr   timntr.sys   Tue Sep 29 09:36:57 2009 (4AC20D79)
fffff880`016f4000 fffff880`018f8000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`018f8000 fffff880`01942000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01942000 fffff880`01952000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01952000 fffff880`0199e000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0199e000 fffff880`019c1000   Tpkd     Tpkd.sys     Wed Dec 23 14:32:16 2009 (4B327040)
fffff880`019c1000 fffff880`019d3000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`019d3000 fffff880`019dc000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`019dc000 fffff880`019f2000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019f2000 fffff880`019fa000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:22 2009 (4A005486)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a3a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01a3c000 fffff880`01ba8000   tdrpm258 tdrpm258.sys Tue Oct 20 03:39:53 2009 (4ADD6949)
fffff880`01ba8000 fffff880`01bb0000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01bb0000 fffff880`01bba000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sat Dec 18 06:03:51 2010 (4D0C9517)
fffff880`01bba000 fffff880`01bfe000   snapman  snapman.sys  Mon Feb 08 07:40:38 2010 (4B700646)
fffff880`02e2a000 fffff880`02ead000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`02ead000 fffff880`02ecb000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02ecb000 fffff880`02edc000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02edc000 fffff880`02f2c000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Sep 06 16:38:14 2011 (4E6684B6)
fffff880`02f2c000 fffff880`02f52000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`02f52000 fffff880`02f67000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02f67000 fffff880`02fb8000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Thu Sep 08 12:52:41 2011 (4E68F2D9)
fffff880`02fb8000 fffff880`02fc9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`02fc9000 fffff880`02fd1000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`02fd1000 fffff880`02fef000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`02fef000 fffff880`02ffe000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0a000   SASDIFSV64 SASDIFSV64.SYS Thu Jul 21 19:03:00 2011 (4E28B024)
fffff880`03e0a000 fffff880`03e5b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03e5b000 fffff880`03e67000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03e68000 fffff880`03ef1000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`03ef1000 fffff880`03efe000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Sep 06 16:36:39 2011 (4E668457)
fffff880`03efe000 fffff880`03f07000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f07000 fffff880`03f2d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03f2d000 fffff880`03f41000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Sat Nov 20 06:35:20 2010 (4CE7B278)
fffff880`03f41000 fffff880`03f50000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f50000 fffff880`03f6d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03f6d000 fffff880`03f88000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`03f88000 fffff880`03fde600   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:48 2010 (4CE7B294)
fffff880`03fdf000 fffff880`03ff3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`03ff3000 fffff880`03ffd000   SASKUTIL64 SASKUTIL64.SYS Tue Jul 12 17:00:01 2011 (4E1CB5D1)
fffff880`04412000 fffff880`0443c000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`0443c000 fffff880`044d4000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Sep 06 16:38:16 2011 (4E6684B8)
fffff880`044d4000 fffff880`044dd000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`044dd000 fffff880`044e4000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`044e4000 fffff880`044f2000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`044f2000 fffff880`04517000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`04517000 fffff880`04527000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`04527000 fffff880`04530000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04530000 fffff880`04539000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04539000 fffff880`04542000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`04542000 fffff880`0454d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0454d000 fffff880`0455e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0455e000 fffff880`04580000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04580000 fffff880`0458d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0458d000 fffff880`0459f000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Sep 06 16:36:39 2011 (4E668457)
fffff880`0459f000 fffff880`045e4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`045e4000 fffff880`045ef000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`045ef000 fffff880`045fe000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e31000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:57:46 2010 (4BE16B4A)
fffff880`04e31000 fffff880`04e39000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Wed May 05 08:59:51 2010 (4BE16BC7)
fffff880`04e39000 fffff880`04e3e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04e3f000 fffff880`04e7d000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`04e96000 fffff880`04f3b700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:59:48 2010 (4BE16BC4)
fffff880`04f3c000 fffff880`04f79000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04f79000 fffff880`04f9b000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04f9b000 fffff880`04fde000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05038000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:57:33 2010 (4BE16B3D)
fffff880`05059000 fffff880`050f6000   vdbus    vdbus.sys    Thu Dec 02 07:27:46 2010 (4CF790C2)
fffff880`050f6000 fffff880`05108000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05108000 fffff880`05125000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:31 2010 (4CE7B283)
fffff880`05125000 fffff880`05134000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:37:19 2010 (4CE7B2EF)
fffff880`05134000 fffff880`05135f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`05136000 fffff880`05172000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Sat Nov 20 06:35:38 2010 (4CE7B28A)
fffff880`05172000 fffff880`051cc000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05285000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`05285000 fffff880`0528e000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0528e000 fffff880`0529e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0529e000 fffff880`052b4000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`052b4000 fffff880`052d8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`052d8000 fffff880`052e4000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`052e4000 fffff880`05313000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05313000 fffff880`0532e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0532e000 fffff880`0534f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0534f000 fffff880`05369000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`05369000 fffff880`05374000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)
fffff880`05374000 fffff880`0537f000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0537f000 fffff880`0538e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0538e000 fffff880`0538f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`05390000 fffff880`053a4000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`053a4000 fffff880`053f2000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05631000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`05631000 fffff880`05643000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`05643000 fffff880`056ac000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`056bc000 fffff880`056fc000   afcdp    afcdp.sys    Tue Mar 23 11:07:10 2010 (4BA8D91E)
fffff880`056fc000 fffff880`0572d000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`0572d000 fffff880`05736000   cpuz134_x64 cpuz134_x64.sys Fri Jul 09 07:16:58 2010 (4C37052A)
fffff880`05736000 fffff880`057dc000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`057dc000 fffff880`057e7000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05824000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05824000 fffff880`05838000   dvdfab   dvdfab.sys   Wed Nov 17 12:17:27 2010 (4CE40E27)
fffff880`05838000 fffff880`05843000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`05843000 fffff880`05899000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`05899000 fffff880`058a5000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`058a5000 fffff880`062b3000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Sep 08 13:26:08 2011 (4E68FAB0)
fffff880`062b3000 fffff880`063a7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`063a7000 fffff880`063ed000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`063ed000 fffff880`063fa000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Tue Dec 22 03:26:22 2009 (4B3082AE)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`0784a000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Wed May 05 08:57:27 2010 (4BE16B37)
fffff880`0784a000 fffff880`0785f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`07868000 fffff880`079e9000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:59:10 2010 (4BE16B9E)
fffff880`07c2f000 fffff880`07cdd000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffff880`07cdd000 fffff880`07cf8000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Wed May 05 09:01:32 2010 (4BE16C2C)
fffff880`07cf8000 fffff880`07d2d000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Wed May 05 09:01:28 2010 (4BE16C28)
fffff880`07d2d000 fffff880`07df6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`07e00000 fffff880`07e25000   Sentinel64 Sentinel64.sys Thu Feb 01 06:39:44 2007 (45C1D180)
fffff880`07e33000 fffff880`07f90000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Wed May 05 09:01:21 2010 (4BE16C21)
fffff880`07f90000 fffff880`07fce000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Jun 07 06:34:39 2011 (4DEDFEBF)
fffff880`07fce000 fffff880`07ffb000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08200000 fffff880`0823a000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Sep 06 16:36:29 2011 (4E66844D)
fffff880`0823a000 fffff880`08243000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Sep 06 16:36:13 2011 (4E66843D)
fffff880`08243000 fffff880`08264000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`08264000 fffff880`08279000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`08279000 fffff880`08291000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`08291000 fffff880`082af000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`082af000 fffff880`082c7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`082c7000 fffff880`082eb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`082ef000 fffff880`08515300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri Jan 29 01:48:35 2010 (4B6284C3)
fffff880`08516000 fffff880`08522000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`08522000 fffff880`08530000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`08530000 fffff880`0853a000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`0853a000 fffff880`0854e000   dump_amdsata dump_amdsata.sys Wed Oct 07 16:13:09 2009 (4ACCF655)
fffff880`0854e000 fffff880`08561000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`08561000 fffff880`0856f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0856f000 fffff880`08588000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`08588000 fffff880`08590080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`08591000 fffff880`0859e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0859e000 fffff880`085ac000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`085ac000 fffff880`085be100   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)
fffff880`085bf000 fffff880`085e2000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`08e17000 fffff880`08eaf000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08f20000 fffff880`08f2b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`00333000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff960`005d0000 fffff960`005da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00960000 fffff960`009c1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08eaf000 fffff880`08f20000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01244000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`016f3000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`011cc000 fffff880`011e0000   dump_amdsata
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`011e0000 fffff880`011f3000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04e3f000 fffff880`04e7d000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f8d000 fffff880`00fe4000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`056bc000 fffff880`056fc000   afcdp    afcdp.sys    Tue Mar 23 11:07:10 2010 (4BA8D91E)
fffff880`03e68000 fffff880`03ef1000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`0529e000 fffff880`052b4000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`05390000 fffff880`053a4000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`02f52000 fffff880`02f67000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0100e000 fffff880`01022000   amdsata  amdsata.sys  Wed Oct 07 16:13:09 2009 (4ACCF655)
fffff880`01085000 fffff880`01090000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Wed Oct 07 16:13:10 2009 (4ACCF656)
fffff880`056fc000 fffff880`0572d000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`02fc9000 fffff880`02fd1000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`0823a000 fffff880`08243000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Sep 06 16:36:13 2011 (4E66843D)
fffff880`08200000 fffff880`0823a000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Sep 06 16:36:29 2011 (4E66844D)
fffff880`03ef1000 fffff880`03efe000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Sep 06 16:36:39 2011 (4E668457)
fffff880`0443c000 fffff880`044d4000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Sep 06 16:38:16 2011 (4E6684B8)
fffff880`02edc000 fffff880`02f2c000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Sep 06 16:38:14 2011 (4E6684B6)
fffff880`0458d000 fffff880`0459f000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Sep 06 16:36:39 2011 (4E668457)
fffff880`08f20000 fffff880`08f2b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00ecd000 fffff880`00ed6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c50000 fffff880`00c7a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`07f90000 fffff880`07fce000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Jun 07 06:34:39 2011 (4DEDFEBF)
fffff880`058a5000 fffff880`062b3000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Sep 08 13:26:08 2011 (4E68FAB0)
fffff880`02f67000 fffff880`02fb8000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Thu Sep 08 12:52:41 2011 (4E68F2D9)
fffff880`019f2000 fffff880`019fa000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:22 2009 (4A005486)
fffff960`00960000 fffff960`009c1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`044dd000 fffff880`044e4000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02ecb000 fffff880`02edc000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`08291000 fffff880`082af000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04412000 fffff880`0443c000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d00000 fffff880`00dc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`015c4000 fffff880`015f4000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00ca2000 fffff880`00d00000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0115a000 fffff880`011cc000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`0528e000 fffff880`0529e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0572d000 fffff880`05736000   cpuz134_x64 cpuz134_x64.sys Fri Jul 09 07:16:58 2010 (4C37052A)
fffff880`08522000 fffff880`08530000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02e2a000 fffff880`02ead000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`07cf8000 fffff880`07d2d000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Wed May 05 09:01:28 2010 (4BE16C28)
fffff880`07c2f000 fffff880`07cdd000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffff880`04e96000 fffff880`04f3b700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:59:48 2010 (4BE16BC4)
fffff880`07e33000 fffff880`07f90000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Wed May 05 09:01:21 2010 (4BE16C21)
fffff880`07cdd000 fffff880`07cf8000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Wed May 05 09:01:32 2010 (4BE16C2C)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e31000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:57:46 2010 (4BE16B4A)
fffff880`04e31000 fffff880`04e39000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Wed May 05 08:59:51 2010 (4BE16BC7)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05038000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:57:33 2010 (4BE16B3D)
fffff880`02ead000 fffff880`02ecb000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`045ef000 fffff880`045fe000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019dc000 fffff880`019f2000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04f79000 fffff880`04f9b000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0853a000 fffff880`0854e000   dump_amdsata dump_amdsata.sys Wed Oct 07 16:13:09 2009 (4ACCF655)
fffff880`08530000 fffff880`0853a000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`0854e000 fffff880`08561000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05824000 fffff880`05838000   dvdfab   dvdfab.sys   Wed Nov 17 12:17:27 2010 (4CE40E27)
fffff880`08516000 fffff880`08522000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`062b3000 fffff880`063a7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`063a7000 fffff880`063ed000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`0784a000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Wed May 05 08:57:27 2010 (4BE16B37)
fffff880`010dc000 fffff880`010f0000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`010dc000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0158a000 fffff880`015c4000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018f8000 fffff880`01942000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`07868000 fffff880`079e9000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Wed May 05 08:59:10 2010 (4BE16B9E)
fffff800`03218000 fffff800`03261000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`05369000 fffff880`05374000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05824000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0856f000 fffff880`08588000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`08588000 fffff880`08590080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`08561000 fffff880`0856f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`07d2d000 fffff880`07df6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`019d3000 fffff880`019dc000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`02fd1000 fffff880`02fef000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`02fef000 fffff880`02ffe000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00ba2000 fffff800`00bac000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04f9b000 fffff880`04fde000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`0155f000 fffff880`0158a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`04e39000 fffff880`04e3e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`08264000 fffff880`08279000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`085bf000 fffff880`085e2000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c81000 fffff880`00c8e000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0859e000 fffff880`085ac000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0537f000 fffff880`0538e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`08591000 fffff880`0859e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00dd0000 fffff880`00dea000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`082af000 fffff880`082c7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07fce000 fffff880`07ffb000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`053a4000 fffff880`053f2000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`082c7000 fffff880`082eb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`00dea000 fffff880`00df5000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`04542000 fffff880`0454d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fed000 fffff880`00ff7000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010fc000 fffff880`0115a000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`045e4000 fffff880`045ef000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`019c1000 fffff880`019d3000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0140c000 fffff880`014ff000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`052d8000 fffff880`052e4000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`052e4000 fffff880`05313000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0784a000 fffff880`0785f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03f41000 fffff880`03f50000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0459f000 fffff880`045e4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`014ff000 fffff880`0155f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0454d000 fffff880`0455e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e5b000 fffff880`03e67000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03261000 fffff800`0384a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`0124d000 fffff880`013f0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`044d4000 fffff880`044dd000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03f07000 fffff880`03f2d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e40000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00ecd000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00dc0000 fffff880`00dd0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`05736000 fffff880`057dc000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04f3c000 fffff880`04f79000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c8e000 fffff880`00ca2000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`010f0000 fffff880`010fbe00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`052b4000 fffff880`052d8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`05313000 fffff880`0532e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0532e000 fffff880`0534f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0534f000 fffff880`05369000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e0a000 fffff880`03e5b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`05374000 fffff880`0537f000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04527000 fffff880`04530000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04530000 fffff880`04539000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04539000 fffff880`04542000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a3a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`08279000 fffff880`08291000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05285000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`082ef000 fffff880`08515300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri Jan 29 01:48:35 2010 (4B6284C3)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0a000   SASDIFSV64 SASDIFSV64.SYS Thu Jul 21 19:03:00 2011 (4E28B024)
fffff880`03ff3000 fffff880`03ffd000   SASKUTIL64 SASKUTIL64.SYS Tue Jul 12 17:00:01 2011 (4E1CB5D1)
fffff880`057dc000 fffff880`057e7000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07e00000 fffff880`07e25000   Sentinel64 Sentinel64.sys Thu Feb 01 06:39:44 2007 (45C1D180)
fffff880`05899000 fffff880`058a5000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03f50000 fffff880`03f6d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01bba000 fffff880`01bfe000   snapman  snapman.sys  Mon Feb 08 07:40:38 2010 (4B700646)
fffff880`01bb0000 fffff880`01bba000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sat Dec 18 06:03:51 2010 (4D0C9517)
fffff880`01ba8000 fffff880`01bb0000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08e17000 fffff880`08eaf000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`05643000 fffff880`056ac000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05631000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`01022000 fffff880`01085000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`0538e000 fffff880`0538f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016f4000 fffff880`018f8000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`05631000 fffff880`05643000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`04580000 fffff880`0458d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01a3c000 fffff880`01ba8000   tdrpm258 tdrpm258.sys Tue Oct 20 03:39:53 2009 (4ADD6949)
fffff880`0455e000 fffff880`04580000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03fdf000 fffff880`03ff3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`016e9000   timntr   timntr.sys   Tue Sep 29 09:36:57 2009 (4AC20D79)
fffff880`0199e000 fffff880`019c1000   Tpkd     Tpkd.sys     Wed Dec 23 14:32:16 2009 (4B327040)
fffff960`005d0000 fffff960`005da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02f2c000 fffff880`02f52000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`050f6000 fffff880`05108000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05134000 fffff880`05135f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`02fb8000 fffff880`02fc9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`063ed000 fffff880`063fa000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Tue Dec 22 03:26:22 2009 (4B3082AE)
fffff880`05172000 fffff880`051cc000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`05838000 fffff880`05843000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`05843000 fffff880`05899000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`05125000 fffff880`05134000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:37:19 2010 (4CE7B2EF)
fffff880`05059000 fffff880`050f6000   vdbus    vdbus.sys    Thu Dec 02 07:27:46 2010 (4CF790C2)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`044e4000 fffff880`044f2000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`044f2000 fffff880`04517000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c3c000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01942000 fffff880`01952000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00ec6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01952000 fffff880`0199e000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`05136000 fffff880`05172000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Sat Nov 20 06:35:38 2010 (4CE7B28A)
fffff880`03f2d000 fffff880`03f41000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Sat Nov 20 06:35:20 2010 (4CE7B278)
fffff880`05108000 fffff880`05125000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:31 2010 (4CE7B283)
fffff880`03f88000 fffff880`03fde600   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:48 2010 (4CE7B294)
fffff880`03f6d000 fffff880`03f88000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04517000 fffff880`04527000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00eda000 fffff880`00f7e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00f8d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03efe000 fffff880`03f07000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`00333000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff880`00c3c000 fffff880`00c50000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`05285000 fffff880`0528e000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00fed000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`08243000 fffff880`08264000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`085ac000 fffff880`085be100   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08eaf000 fffff880`08f20000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01244000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`016f3000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`011cc000 fffff880`011e0000   dump_amdsata
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`011e0000 fffff880`011f3000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`032e1d75 fffff880`0232dfc0 00000000`00000000
PEB at 000000007efdf000
error 1 InitTypeRead( nt!_PEB at 000000007efdf000)...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2809
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 0, Size=2588]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 1104   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/12/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer INC.
BaseBoardProduct = M4A89GTD-PRO
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.6]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2588 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  1104   
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             03/12/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 200000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
  Version                       System Version
  Serial Number                                     
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Family                        To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  ASUSTeK Computer INC.
  Product                       M4A89GTD-PRO
  Version                       Rev 1.xx
  Serial Number                                
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -244541752: - h
       -244541800: - 

  Location                      To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Chassis Manufacture
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       Chassis Version
  Serial Number                                      
  Asset Tag Number                              
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   1
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            AM3
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              01h - Other
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD              
  Processor ID                  a00f1000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor                
  Processor Voltage             8fh - 1.5V
  External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     3300MHz
  Current Speed                 2800MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0280h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0300h - 768K
  Installed Size                0300h - 768K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Specification Reserved
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0281h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0c00h - 3072K
  Installed Size                0c00h - 3072K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Specification Reserved
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0282h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            1800h - 6144K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Specification Reserved
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0033h]
  Number of Strings             4
   1                            485B391215A4
   2                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   3                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   4                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0036h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              8388608KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 0037h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00cbffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0036h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0038h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer00
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   1600LL Series00000
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0039h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                7fffffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0038h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0037h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 003ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   1600LL Series00000
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 003bh]
  Starting Address              80000000h
  Ending Address                ffffffffh
  Memory Device Handle          003ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0037h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 003ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer02
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   F3-12800CL9-4GBXL0
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 003eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   F3-12800CL9-4GBXL0



by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]


----------



## nuke235

Oh the stress.txt file just contains info about how to analyse the results.. It dosent give any info about the failure.

Ill attach the stress.txt file so you can have a look.

Im also getting that same exact error that I previously got from Prime on cores 2,4,0

Im gonna let memtest86 run all night. In the morning if its clean I run OCCT while Im at work and see if I get any hardware failures.


----------



## jcgriff2

OK - thanks for the file.

Hardware failure is evident.

I'll ask someone from our Hardware Forum to look in.

Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## Wrench97

What speed is the ram?
Try running OCCT with only the 2 gig sticks installed and then again with only the 4 gig sticks installed.


----------



## nuke235

The RAM is running at default speed of 1600mhz

I have a problem though. The first DIMM is overlapped by the CPU heatsink. In order to remove it I would need to remove the heatsink first. Is there any way that I could test one of the 2gb sticks in the first RAM channel and test the 4gb one in the second channel. 

I suppose I could also put any RAM I want to test into my server and run the Linux version of prime95...


----------



## Wrench97

First set the speed down to 1333 and test, the AMD memory controller often has fits when the slots are filled running faster speed ram.


----------



## nuke235

Very well. I'll test that when I get outta work... 

Although it might help to know that I only recently added the last 2 dimms (gskill)..

The BSODs predate the added RAM and the error codes or symptoms have not changed since I added the gskill RAM.


Please excuse any bad spelling I'm posting from my Droid right now.


----------



## Wrench97

That is useful info

I've also seen them on the 790FX boards prefer using slots 3&4 with 1600 speed ram over slots 1&2, I know it's a pain but you may have to remove the stick from the 1st slot under the cooler to check that out.


----------



## nuke235

Would it be acceptable if I removed all the RAM except the one that is stuck under the heatsink. Test all of the removed RAM individually In my server with memtest86. And then test the leftover stick in my motherboard by itself?


----------



## Wrench97

It's not necessarily a ram stick issue, as much as a speed/timing issue in the current setup.

Try setting the speed to 1333 first and see if it still BSOD's.


----------



## nuke235

Alright I had started a Memtest86 Last Night before I went to work..
The RAM at the time was set to run at 1600mhz.
20 hours and 8 passes of memtest later NO errors were found..

I have since set the ram FROM 1600mhz down to 1333mhz..
I am currently running Prime95 (latest version) same test as before. It has been running for OVER an hour now and the errors seem to have subsided. 

Before the downclock of the RAM Prime95 would take less than 15 minutes to find an error. 
After the downclock to 1333mhz no errors have been found so far after an hour of testing... Im gonna let Prime95 run overnight and see what the results are in the morning.

Unless of course someone sees this post and thinks running Prime all night would just be a huge waste of time.


----------



## nuke235

Setting the ram back to 1333mhz seems to have helped the problem...

So far Ive run Prime95 for about 11 hours now and no errors or BSODs have occurred.

So what does this all mean?
Is my Mobo just incapable of having all RAM slots filled running at 1600mhz.. or should I just up the voltage of the RAM a bit if I want it to run at 1600mhz.
If its going to be a big headache to get my RAM back up to 1600mhz Ill just deal with the slightly slower speed. I might not even notice the speed change at all.

All I really want to know is that all the hardware in my system is in good working order and if it isnt what parts I need to have replaced. 

Im going to play some games and see if the system BSODs.


I really appreciate all the help from you guys.


----------



## Wrench97

It almost normal on AMD CPU memory controllers any more, usually to run over 1333 you have to install 2 sticks in slots 3 & 4, when filling all the slots they won't run as fast, remember the motherboard is out of the equation the controller is on the CPU not the northbridge like the older set ups.
Corsair used have an article posted that covered it the best, went something like the boards specs say x amount of ram, xxx speed but nowhere does it it will run the maximum amount of ram at the maximum speed.

I have a 790 board it'll run 2 x2gig sticks at 1600 in slots 3&4 but not 1&2, I can OC the 1600 sticks to 1800 as long as they are in 3&4 no problems, I can run 2 x4 gig sticks in 3&4 at the same speeds but if I try running 4 x2 gig sticks 1333 is as fast as it will run without having a either no boot or bsod's.


----------



## nuke235

So are there any other tests I should run to see if everything is all good and stable...

What about the results from MemtestCL according to VirGnarus my GPU could potentially have a couple hundred Bytes of Bad memory.

As for the Software side of things jcgriff2 would it be appropriate for me to re-install the software I got rid of before this whole ordeal.


I just like to say once more,
Thanks


----------



## Wrench97

Rerun MemtestCL now and see if the errors are still present.


----------



## nuke235

Ran MemtestCL about 8 times.

First time I saw about 900 errors in 1 iteration.
Ran the test 6 more times and I got 0 errors total

The 8th time I ran it I saw this:


----------



## Wrench97

I would contact the card manufacturer, I think you're going to have to RMA it.


----------



## VirGnarus

I personally see this as a motherboard problem. If you ran Prime95 with Small FFTs and were getting errors, and you ran MemtestCL/G80 and got errors as well, I doubt you have issues with both CPU and GPU simultaneously. MemtestCL/G80 uses extremely little RAM as well as Prime95, so memory problems should not be at fault here.

That's simply my diagnosis on the predicament based on the current evidence.


----------



## nuke235

Ok... so how about this.

If I remove my Current GPU (xfx HD6870) and use memtestCL on the GPU embedded in my Motherboard and still see errors then you think it would be a safe assessment that my Mobo is bad?

Alternatively I could remove my 6870 and put it in my server and see whether or not memtestCL gets errors there. My server is running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS x64 which just happens that memtestCL is written for 64bit linux. However my server only has a 430 watt PSU (Antec EA-430D to be exact). 
Will 430 watts will cut it for a 6870 and a quad core?

I could however just bring my GPU over to a friends house and test it on their rig...

But then how does one explain that when I downclocked my RAM from 1600mhz to 1333mhz Prime stopped finding errors. If my motherboard was bad you think it would find errors all the time. (just to reiterate I used the "In-place large FFT" test)


----------



## Wrench97

Test the card it the server, providing it has a PCIe connector to hook the card up, your not going to putting a heavy load on it max out the amp requirements.


----------



## nuke235

Alright as much as I would love to test the card in the server I just tried to run MemtestCL and without building the packages myself I dont know if there's any easy way for me to get the OpenCL libraries installed.. I dont wanna mess around with it too much as my knowledge with linux is vastly inferior to that of my windows knowledge. *facepalm*

Ill just bring the GPU over to a friends house in the next day or so and just test it there.


----------



## VirGnarus

I would suspect motherboard still, yes. The errors on MemtestCL/G80 do not relate to those on Prime95, and vice versa. They both much originate from a single point of failure, and that usually has to be the motherboard (or, possibly, CPU). You may still continue to test your video card if you so desire, but I reckon it'd be superfluous.


----------



## nuke235

I brought my graphics card over to a friends house today with the same results...

First test with MemtestCL found about 2026 errors..
Second Test found about 1927 errors.

Just to make sure it wasnt his computer causing problems we ran MemtestCL on his GTX580 and came back with no errors.

So is it just really bad luck that my ram was timed bad but I also happen to have a somewhat bad GPU?

Or could my Mobo still be bad thus I cant run my ram at the stock speed of 1600mhz... I know the AMD memory controller is a little messed up on the AMD boards but Im almost certain that I should be able to run the memory at full speed.


----------



## Wrench97

Not in the first 2 slots, or with all the slots filed will get the ram to run 1600.


----------



## nuke235

Ok so I can deal with the Ram running slower as long as its not because hardware is bad...

As far as the errors I'm seeing in MemtestCL you think its a good Idea to get the card replaced?


And now I think we have ruled this out as a software error.. so its a safe assumption that I can re-install all the programs that I uninstalled.


----------



## Wrench97

Contact/Call the cards manufacturers support team and see what they say, but I'm thinking the memory on the card is bad.


----------

